# Useful Abortion apologetic links



## crhoades (Dec 1, 2006)

http://str.typepad.com/weblog/2006/11/the_sled_test_w.html

http://str.typepad.com/weblog/2006/11/the_sled_test_r.html

Lots of useful links in those two posts complete with interesting banter in the comments.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Francis Beckwith's forthcoming book next year: Defending Life: A Moral and Legal Case Against Abortion Choice


----------

